# Frankenstein 3 years later



## als

I have had Frank for 3 years now and he is one amazing Monster.. 
Truely a rare fish!
Here are some new pics..
als


----------



## Blue Flame

what size tank is he in? He looks amazing!


----------



## als

Blue Flame said:


> what size tank is he in? He looks amazing!


400 gall.


----------



## Ibanez247

Simply wow. Thats a big piraya.


----------



## Lifer374

As always, one of (if not the) most impressive piranhas on this sight.

Curious what his diet consists of Als?


----------



## Orracle

That is absolutly amazing, makes ya think of how crazy a shoal of those monsters would look like.


----------



## FEEFA




----------



## als

Tango374 said:


> As always, one of (if not the) most impressive piranhas on this sight.
> 
> Curious what his diet consists of Als?


Mainly fish, but he will eat anything i give him.


----------



## rhomkeeper

absolutly amazing


----------



## lo4life

Truely a amazing fish.


----------



## Moondemon

always nice to get updates of the beast !


----------



## Blue Flame

What is he, a Gold rhom? Do blue rhoms get that big.....just curious.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Blue Flame said:


> What is he, a Gold rhom? Do blue rhoms get that big.....just curious.


Thats the biggest Piraya around man...No friggin Rhom here..

Impressive as always als......When can we get a new feeding vid Sir?

Last checked in at around the 22 inch mark...:nod:


----------



## Sheppard

What an incredible fish. A feeding video would be great!
You know Hamilton is about 30minutes away from me..


----------



## NakedSavage

FEEDING VIDEO! FEEDING VIDEO!


----------



## Blue Flame

What kind of Piranha is it?


----------



## primetime3wise

Blue Flame said:


> What kind of Piranha is it?


it's a "piraya" (pygocentrus piraya). and an enormous one at that. must be the largest p in captivity. impressive, as always.


----------



## Blue Flame

primetime3wise said:


> What kind of Piranha is it?


it's a "piraya" (pygocentrus piraya). and an enormous one at that. must be the largest p in captivity. impressive, as always.
[/quote]
Very impressive!

I didn't know they got that big. All I can say is.......WOW!

I was under the impression that Rhoms got the biggest. I was wrong I guess.


----------



## ICEE

I agree feeding video!!

always a pleasure to see that beast.


----------



## Ducklake

Awesome!!

Can we get some full tank shots?


----------



## nero1

What a beaut!


----------



## shoal king

he looks as amazing as ever


----------



## primetime3wise

i may have to make a road trip to see this beast, if that is ok with als, he's not terribly far.


----------



## Murphy18

Just....Wow!


----------



## nameless

Awesome....


----------



## Winkyee

Alex, This thing is amazing.
How big do you figure he is now?
Pete


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

just when i thought i'd seen it all.. this motivates me more to get my p's like that..


----------



## als

primetime3wise said:


> i may have to make a road trip to see this beast, if that is ok with als, he's not terribly far.


That should be fine..


----------



## NIKE

incredible fish. In so many ways. congrats


----------



## als

Winkyee said:


> Alex, This thing is amazing.
> How big do you figure he is now?
> Pete


Hi Pete, im not quite sure but he looks like he is around 22 inches now..
I will try to get a tape measurement for you..


----------



## si 74

speechless . what a fish!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

i have been looking at them all day in the gallery and yours is top tier.I love the coloring.Nice fish


----------



## jmax611

impressive fish... how bout a whole tank shot?


----------



## FEEFA

Here's a vid of him, Al if I may?
That piraya is worth way over a grand.
Do some research before you flap your gumms cheecko
And remember "bitches ain't sh*t" as you say.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Alex....You piss me off when you post pictures because you always leave me wanting more!!

Truly a beast....now....tank shots please









As to the little squabble that broke out in this thread.....take your issues to pm...and dont clutter up this thread. Show a little fricken respect to not only an old school member...but a legendary fish.


----------



## Nick G

love that fish. thanks for the updates man!


----------



## Winkyee

als said:


> Alex, This thing is amazing.
> How big do you figure he is now?
> Pete


Hi Pete, im not quite sure but he looks like he is around 22 inches now..
I will try to get a tape measurement for you..
[/quote]

Hi Alex,
I really need to get up in that direction and see you guys.
What else do you have going right now?
I can't believe it's been that long since I've been up there.
Pete


----------



## kamikazi

I met this member and I also met this fish..BOTH are as amazing to meet. Didn't know that there was such nice people living out here in Ontario. I thought all the Nice people lived in the East coast! Guess i was wrong.









Frank (the fish) is truely amazing!....and is kept very well.

Great to see pics of him again..

Kami!


----------



## Buckman

i wish i could see that thing in real life!


----------



## Eating Machine

To me, that beast is the pinnacle of piranha keeping.

Amazing fish. Makes me proud to have piraya, myself.

PIRAYA are KING! And big Frank is the King of them all!


----------



## ALESSANDRO

I love it


----------



## Rough996

Definitely a beastie. How long have you kept him for - are you the first keeper from the time he was caught or did you raise him from fry? How old IS that thing, anyway?

Impressive... would also like to see full tank shots!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Rough996 said:


> Definitely a beastie. How long have you kept him for - are you the first keeper from the time he was caught or did you raise him from fry? How old IS that thing, anyway?
> 
> Impressive... would also like to see full tank shots!


Wayne (gigante piranha) imported it I believe-then wes (piranha king) bought it and now Al's owns it-


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom

Tango374 said:


> As always, one of (if not the) most impressive piranhas on this sight.
> 
> Curious what his diet consists of Als?


Probably Moose, Dogs, and small children...

Awesome fish Als, good to see you posting pics of the beast every now and then!


----------



## Yanfloist

very nice piranha, also very impressive color for its gaint size!


----------



## als

AKSkirmish said:


> Definitely a beastie. How long have you kept him for - are you the first keeper from the time he was caught or did you raise him from fry? How old IS that thing, anyway?
> 
> Impressive... would also like to see full tank shots!


Wayne (gigante piranha) imported it I believe-then wes (piranha king) bought it and now Al's owns it-
[/quote]
George from Shark Aquarium brought Frank in than I bought it from Wes 3 years ago.. 
And still looking for another one but no such luck..


----------



## AKSkirmish

als said:


> Definitely a beastie. How long have you kept him for - are you the first keeper from the time he was caught or did you raise him from fry? How old IS that thing, anyway?
> 
> Impressive... would also like to see full tank shots!


Wayne (gigante piranha) imported it I believe-then wes (piranha king) bought it and now Al's owns it-
[/quote]
George from Shark Aquarium brought Frank in than I bought it from Wes 3 years ago.. 
And still looking for another one but no such luck..
[/quote]

Must have been the manny then---

Thanks for the info----


----------



## smitty

Truly Amazing


----------



## als

Winkyee said:


> Alex, This thing is amazing.
> How big do you figure he is now?
> Pete


Hi Pete, im not quite sure but he looks like he is around 22 inches now..
I will try to get a tape measurement for you..
[/quote]

Hi Alex,
I really need to get up in that direction and see you guys.
What else do you have going right now?
I can't believe it's been that long since I've been up there.
Pete
[/quote]
Pete it's been quite some time but you are welcome anytime..
Come see my new collection.


----------



## als

kamikazi said:


> I met this member and I also met this fish..BOTH are as amazing to meet. Didn't know that there was such nice people living out here in Ontario. I thought all the Nice people lived in the East coast! Guess i was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank (the fish) is truely amazing!....and is kept very well.
> 
> Great to see pics of him again..
> 
> Kami!


Thanks for your nice words Luc..


----------



## black_piranha

oh woww. finally an update after such a long time.
glad to hear he's still alive and doing well!


----------



## als

Pete here are some pics with the tape measurement. Not very clear, but as close as I could get.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Still can't believe the coloring I have staired @ these pics for at least an hour now combined time.I am not really a Rhom fan but this could definetly change my mind.


----------



## cobrafox46

^^^Not a rhom bro.......it is a piraya. It is a beautiful amazing fish I have to say!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

cobrafox46 said:


> ^^^Not a rhom bro.......it is a piraya. It is a beautiful amazing fish I have to say!


Shows what I know







There's one for sale around me how big do these suckas get?


----------



## cobrafox46

Not much bigger than this I think.


----------



## FEEFA

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^^Not a rhom bro.......it is a piraya. It is a beautiful amazing fish I have to say!


Shows what I know







There's one for sale around me how big do these suckas get?
[/quote]

That's why I told you about it :laugh:


----------



## primetime3wise

imagine a cohab of these...that is, if you can afford the grocery bill, heheh.


----------



## Piro

What size did you buy this Piraya?And how long do you have it? Nice one!!!


----------



## need_redz

I can take your piraya on


----------



## als

Piro said:


> What size did you buy this Piraya?And how long do you have it? Nice one!!!


He was about 20+inches when i bought him from Wes and i have had him for 3 years now..
Glad to see people from the Netherlands interested in piranhas!!


----------



## Piro

als said:


> What size did you buy this Piraya?And how long do you have it? Nice one!!!


He was about 20+inches when i bought him from Wes and i have had him for 3 years now..
Glad to see people from the Netherlands interested in piranhas!!
[/quote]

Nice, that's a expensive fish you've got there. And it's not only Grass/Weed we are interested in in the Netherlands







PIRANHAS TOO!
Especially such as you have.


----------



## db04ph

had a chance to see the fish in person and let me tell you its amazing


----------



## khmerboiRED

DAMN!







Amazing! Definitely a prize winning fish.


----------



## db04ph

owner alex is a also a very friendly person
got my elong from him


----------



## robert69

DAMN!


----------



## als

db04ph said:


> owner alex is a also a very friendly person
> got my elong from him


Thanks Dimitri, enjoy your new fish..


----------



## Gordeez

I remember back in the day when you first posted the pictures, of him in that big,badass tank. Great to see hes still Kicking ass man!


----------



## piranja

I must say: Frankenstein rules! You've got yourself an amazing fish! It's big enough to use as a teddy-bear when you go to sleep at night .....


----------



## soso

[quote name='als' date='Jan 23 2009, 10:26 PM' post='2323245']
Pete here are some pics with the tape measurement. Not very clear, but as close as I could get.
[/quo

These fish are truly amazing l have been keeping piraya for 5 years and have a orange piraya which was 3 inches long and today is 16 inches.To have a piraya at 22 inches must be amazing,well done.


----------



## Ba20

ALS its good to see you back around i to remember when you first got him Its hard to believe it was that long ago.


----------



## FishermanCanada

now that's a mans fish.


----------



## PygoLover

Alex i'm speachless as allways...i would say, looking at the tape, he could be even bigger then 22"... He seems my bigger piraya in my 180g compared to the tanks dimension hauahuhauh a real monster alex, the sweetest fish between us.

Does he have a few Holes in the Head (HITH)? are here on the site, pirayas over 12-13" without those damn holes??








mines too...
Tommy


----------



## the_w8

truly an amazing piranha. makes me wish I had mine again


----------



## blbig50

Thats a bad ass fish my man


----------



## Dairy Whip

Wow man first time on here in a year and this is the on fish i was thinking of.... Still looking good and huge. congrats


----------



## Yanfloist

does your fish have HITH??


----------



## luckydemonz5

BAD A*s


----------



## Ja'eh

als said:


> what size tank is he in? He looks amazing!


400 gall.
[/quote]

Four hundred gallon tank? Damn Frank is so big that he makes that tank look like a 135g lol. He still looks amazing, his color is fully there no fading what so ever. This is the monster piranha to be proud of.


----------



## jp80911

any chance a feeding video of that beast?


----------



## luckydemonz5

ya we need a great feeding video


----------



## Gerrad

yea, I remember him. I've seen your youtube vid.


----------



## weerhom

he was almost here with me for 1500.00 bux. Nice pickup. Gotta get a rhom that size.


----------



## His Majesty

truly a spectacular fish


----------



## xeloR

Can we get an update on Frank? Maybe some full tank shots? FEEDING VIDEO?


----------



## Bradabolics

one kick ass piraya!!!


----------



## Jared35

my god......what are you feeding that thing and how often does it receive steroids?


----------



## picchius

Superb beast............please make more videos.................


----------



## the keeper

amazing fish, amazing tank, whats he on? steroids?


----------



## frankie09c

glad to see there's a piraya this size in captivity


----------



## TJcali

Theres never enough pics or vids of big o frank he is one amazing specimen


----------



## als

TJcali said:


> Theres never enough pics or vids of big o frank he is one amazing specimen


Frank


----------



## Pit_man

awsome fish


----------



## Soul Assassin

Thanks Alex, you are the Man and Frank is the King :nod:


----------



## Sheppard

I swear that fish is probably as thick as my fist..or thicker.


----------



## His Majesty

damn that guy is a f*cking tank







always good too see pics of him.


----------



## TheCableGuy

That's a beast!!
The Scott Steiner of piraya's!!


----------



## bigshawn

I love this fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy18

bigshawn said:


> I love this fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2!! Thanks for sharing more pics of him!!


----------



## danilo72

but your Piraya is still alive now?


----------



## xeloR

THANK YOU SIR!


----------



## Pit_man

Sheppard said:


> I swear that fish is probably as thick as my fist..or thicker.


he's prob as thick as mine are long


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Wow, bless for the full tank shot!


----------



## assclown

truly amazing alex, wow


----------



## Guest

Just awesome


----------



## Uncle Jesse

I bet he loves that big ass tank all to himself. One of a kind that's for sure!


----------



## Winkyee

als said:


> Theres never enough pics or vids of big o frank he is one amazing specimen


Frank
[/quote]

He's a brute.. Total Brute.
I have my vid software all aloaded up.
Just wating for some footage


----------



## lifeguarden

WOW


----------



## curly

Such an awesome fish. Love seeing more pics of it.


----------

